# Oats and Goats



## MollieGoat (Jul 7, 2012)

Are whole oats okay for goats to eat?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes.. it is OK...always remember in moderation... :wink:


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

MollieGoat, Yes, whole oats are great for goats. I feed mine whole oats every day (along with barley and sunflower seeds). They seem to like it, and do well on it. Oats are supposedly a very "hot" grain, where as barley is supposed to be much milder. I would definitely not feed them strait oats, though. Just my experience..


----------



## MollieGoat (Jul 7, 2012)

Okay thank you! I thought that I had read somewhere that oats were bad for goats... I just happen to have a plain bag of oats in the shed so I thought that I could get rid of it by feeding it to my goats :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------

